# just ordered a 622(not a lease)



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, after many attempts, i was able to buy my 622. It will cost me $748. I currently dont have dish, but i did about 3 yrs ago. What the csr did, was activated my old account, so they could give me the 622 for $748. This sounds strange, but whatever. Originaly the csr said they would ship it to me, but then closer to the end of call, she said an installer would have to install it. I was hoping they would just ship it, but if the installer wants to mount new dishes and cables, he might as well. The question i have is, i have heard that i might be able to only order only the hd channels, and not the sd channels. I would love it if i could. I dont want to pay for sd, i currently have cable for that. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks for any input.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

suzook said:


> Well, after many attempts, i was able to buy my 622. It will cost me $748....The question i have is, i have heard that i might be able to only order only the hd channels, and not the sd channels. I would love it if i could. I dont want to pay for sd, i currently have cable for that. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks for any input.


Something tells me No. You could do the reverse i.e. have SD channels only and no HD channels - in that case it makes no sense to pay and upgrade to the 622.

I upgraded to the 622 from a 5xx (forget the exact # ) single tuner SD DVR. Dish has been good to me since 8/2000.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought the new channel packaging allowed you to get just the HD channels for around $55/mo ?


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

There is an DishHD (HD Standalone) pack listed on Dish's website for $29.99. I found it by logging into my account and going to the HD programming upgrade page.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

IowaStateFan said:


> There is an DishHD (HD Standalone) pack listed on Dish's website for $29.99. I found it by logging into my account and going to the HD programming upgrade page.


I stand corrected. You are right...you can have just the HD channels but I think you have to pay a $5 fee for not having the SD channels. The $29.99 may just include it.


----------

